# Riley Sporting His St. Patricks Day Pride!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So some of you have seen the bandana i made for Shasta for St. Patricks Day. I'll repost thos pictures in this thread as well. I had started working on a bandana for Riley as well but then started another project. I'm calling it a Collar Cover. I think its pretty spiffy! and it looks good against his black fur. This one was also hand sewn so not the best quality but it works and you have to be looking up close to see its hand sewn. I'm looking more heavily into getting a sewing machine. Hubby voiced what i've been considering and thats to start making them and sell them. Guess we'll see. Anyway here is Riley sporting his collar cover!

This first picture is the before image. (he needs a new collar as this one wont get clean anymore lol)










and the following are the of the collar cover from various distances....































and Shasta with her bandana!




















whatcha think?! They just slip over the collar. No tying needs to be done!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Brilliant! They look great


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Very, very cool! I think you can get a sewing machine for not too much money. I got one as a wedding gift (it's quietly collecting dust in a closet) years ago and I'm pretty sure my aunt got it for less than $200. I bet you could find one used too. 

At any rate, you did a good job just hand sewing!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks Leah. Yeah. I was looking around online and i can order one from walmart for about $80 depending on which one i want to get. We're gonna go check hancock fabrics today or tomorrow and see what they have in stock. i think its a pretty good idea. It dresses up the collar without actually having to buy a new collar if you dont want to and since i cant find any collars i am just dying to see on the dogs, i went with the next best thing!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Those are too cute! I love the idea of a collar cover!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> Those are too cute! I love the idea of a collar cover!


 
i looked around online too and all i ever found was something totally unrelated to collars. I think i may seriously make a few of them and see if they sell. after i get a sewing machine so they look better lol.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> i looked around online too and all i ever found was something totally unrelated to collars. I think i may seriously make a few of them and see if they sell. after i get a sewing machine so they look better lol.


IMO, that's a great idea! You have limitless possibilities really!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> IMO, that's a great idea! You have limitless possibilities really!


 
thats what my husband thinks too. i mean people buy clothes for their dogs, why not something as simple as something they can just slip over the collar instead of buying a totally new collar?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

definitely wanna see if i can find material for Easter ones!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

A concern of mine would be the types of material available. If I were to buy something like that, I'd want it in a pretty durable fabric that can withstand being on them when they're swimming, playing in creeks, hiking, etc. So, it would have to withstand lots of washing, random scratching, rough play with other dogs, among all the other things collars endure. If all that could be possible, it would definitely be something I'd buy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> A concern of mine would be the types of material available. If I were to buy something like that, I'd want it in a pretty durable fabric that can withstand being on them when they're swimming, playing in creeks, hiking, etc. So, it would have to withstand lots of washing, random scratching, rough play with other dogs, among all the other things collars endure. If all that could be possible, it would definitely be something I'd buy.


 
thats what i was thinking about too.... Shasta has been wearing her bandana for a few days now and no issues. I would definitely put out a disclaimer to remove the cover before swimming or something like that (mainly because i wouldnt want it on them wet) but so far its been holding up. And i'm rough with it too. I tug and pull on the fabric where its been stitched to make sure. I'm considering doing layers for more durability but even washing it wouldnt be an issue. Just toss it in a delicates cycle or even a standard cycle and it should be fine. I'll give it a shot later lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Just noticed that Riley hasnt once scratched at his collar since i put the cover over it..... interesting. he's been wearing it for about an hour now.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I love the cover! I am kinda partial because St Patrick's in also my birthday


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vat said:


> I love the cover! I am kinda partial because St Patrick's in also my birthday


 
well happy early birthday!!!! I have extra material so i think i'll just make a few more covers hand sewn and see who wants them for next year or something.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I will get my money into the mail to you today. I'll take one St. Patties, if you can find some baseball print, I'll take one with that. (They have a dog day at the baseball game). One for Valentines (next year of course), one with happy birthday (for her birthday only), maybe one with camo (when she goes rabbit hunting), oh and one with fish for when she is out fishing with us. Lets see, her collar is 18" on the fabric part only (or are you making it go over the buckle too). 1" wide. Does that include a slot for the leash ring?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love them both! That's great material.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> I will get my money into the mail to you today. I'll take one St. Patties, if you can find some baseball print, I'll take one with that. (They have a dog day at the baseball game). One for Valentines (next year of course), one with happy birthday (for her birthday only), maybe one with camo (when she goes rabbit hunting), oh and one with fish for when she is out fishing with us. Lets see, her collar is 18" on the fabric part only (or are you making it go over the buckle too). 1" wide. Does that include a slot for the leash ring?


 
LOL, it just slides over the collar and allows the collar to latch naturally. so basically the fabric part only.... though i could make the ends wider probably to fit over a buckle. A slot for the leash ring would be tough to place though.... i wonder if i could find all those. hmm..... could probably just make it so the ends slide over the buckle but leave the leash ring open.... i'll get some pictures of how it sits on Riley's collar...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Love them both! That's great material.


 
thanks! i think the bright coloring of the material is what caught my attention first when i saw it. And you can see it works well with both their different coat colors! i think i'm going to go back and get a couple more yards of it and maybe some of the other ones too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, here are some pictures of how Riley's sits on his collar. Keep in mind his is the first one i've made. and it was by eye, not actual measuring. Still think i did VERY good considering that lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

okay.... just got home from walmart where i was able to buy a sewing machine and some more material! now i get to set this up and give it a go and see how i do.... lol


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cute! You have a lot of patience to hand sew that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> Very cute! You have a lot of patience to hand sew that.


 
lol thanks! i actually start losing patience about halfway through and catch myself speeding up so i literally have to tell myself i'm almost done and to slow down or i'll regret it. I'm hoping the sewing machine will make it much easier..... much much much easier. and cleaner too.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

KZoppa said:


> thanks Leah. Yeah. I was looking around online and i can order one from walmart for about $80 depending on which one i want to get.


Check Craigslist and your local Good Will stores! Lots of sewing machines out there looking for new homes. 

I LOVE the bandanna!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I love both the bandana and collar cover. I used to order these yrs. ago from a place online for our chocolate lab. I stopped because our other dogs just didn't like the bandana, but I tell you if I could get the collar covers I would use those. I LOVE Riley's collar cover. 

I think this is a good business for you to get into. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well the first attempt at sewing one with the machine started out well..... then towards the end bombed horribly when the sewing machine and i got into an arguement. going to try again shortly.... have to put the kids to bed so once thats done.... i will try again. If it comes out well, i'll post pictures.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Score one for me!!! The sewing machine and i came to an agreement. It wont be mean to me making things difficult and i wont throw it off a cliff and return the pieces. Here is the first one i made that DIDNT bomb. Its a little snug and uneven but it being on her collar, you'd never know it! the next one i made came out PERFECT! i love it! but here isthe first one that didnt get destroyed....


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I love it! Good job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i just finished another bandana! i'll post pics shortly!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are great!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lookie lookie! they're so cool!!! (i know i'm a dork but i'm excited!)




























what the collar cover looks like up close (like water in a pool with the sun reflecting)










I'm pretty happy. The two bandana's will fit a 1- 1.5 inch thick collar and the collar cover will fit a 19, almost 20 inch collar with a 1 inch buckle no issues. i'm having so much fun! i have no idea what i'm gonna do with these ones lol. i'm also trying to think of other ideas i could try too.....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

NICE!!! Those are terrific! Great job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> NICE!!! Those are terrific! Great job!


 
thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so i bought some more material this afternoon. will post pictures later.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> so i bought some more material this afternoon. will post pictures later.


Can't wait to see your new creations. I hope that mean sewing machine cooperates though. haha


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks guys! i'm having a blast. My husband is wanting to build me a website on freewebs to start selling them. Told him i could just start another facebook which would be easier and allow more. I made a hot pink zebra stripe bandana last night and i'm planning to make another one only in blue. Its very cool material. Totally buying more of it this afternoon!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want to branch out you can make tail bags for horses, they are so simple with just a velcro tab on top and us horse people LOVE them, there was this lady that used to come into the tack store I used to work at and she would make bags for all the holidays and than just fun prints as well, they always sold like hotcakes, I must have over 20 myself, they sold for about 7.00 bucks 5 years ago.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> thanks guys! i'm having a blast. *My husband is wanting to build me a website on freewebs to start selling them. Told him i could just start another facebook which would be easier and allow more.* I made a hot pink zebra stripe bandana last night and i'm planning to make another one only in blue. Its very cool material. Totally buying more of it this afternoon!


 
If you do sell them online can someone who doesn't have a facebook acct. be able to buy them. I sometimes click on facebook links and I am asked to log in which I can't because I don't have an acct. nor do I want one. I'm just wondering?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Leslie i can give you my email address directly if you're interested. Right now i'm really just doing word of mouth. I've been taking pictures of everything i've made and posting them because i think they're neat but if you see anything you're interested in PM and we can figure it out!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LARHAGE said:


> If you want to branch out you can make tail bags for horses, they are so simple with just a velcro tab on top and us horse people LOVE them, there was this lady that used to come into the tack store I used to work at and she would make bags for all the holidays and than just fun prints as well, they always sold like hotcakes, I must have over 20 myself, they sold for about 7.00 bucks 5 years ago.


 
tail bags? what exactly is a tail bag? i'm curious. i've considering seeing how i do at making purse like bags. I guess they'd be called beach bags.... i'll have to buy one and see if i could make it. lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> tail bags? what exactly is a tail bag? i'm curious. i've considering seeing how i do at making purse like bags. I guess they'd be called beach bags.... i'll have to buy one and see if i could make it. lol


a tail bag is a bag that holds the horses' tail up off the ground so they don't drag and get ruined mostly people who show use them to protect the horses tail


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Leslie i can give you my email address directly if you're interested. Right now i'm really just doing word of mouth. I've been taking pictures of everything i've made and posting them because i think they're neat but if you see anything you're interested in PM and we can figure it out!


 
Thanks, when you decide to start selling them I will definately PM you so I can order some of the collar covers. Keep the pics coming I love to look at your creations.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sent you a PM leslie!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so i looked up how to make a tail bag..... i think it may be slightly out of my league right now but i'll give it a shot soon!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

They are both beautiful!!! My wife has the same hankies sent to us each month for all occasions. We must have over 50 of them. They are way better then having to tie them


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> They are both beautiful!!! My wife has the same hankies sent to us each month for all occasions. We must have over 50 of them. They are way better then having to tie them


 
oh yeah. i got tired of putting the tie bandanas on the dogs because they would move but these slide onto the collar and only move when the collar moves so i'm not constantly having to readjust them!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

have some of the latest!!!! lol i think they're pretty cool. course i'm partial to crazy colors. enjoy!!!



















and here they are together...









also an easter cover. that i'm about to resize because its a little wider than i wanted it to be. 











whatcha think?!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

KZoppa you could call them collar cozy's. They look really neat and it would be easy to change them out to suit the occasion. Nice job, keep the pics coming.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

aw those are cute!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> KZoppa you could call them collar cozy's. They look really neat and it would be easy to change them out to suit the occasion. Nice job, keep the pics coming.


 
OOH! thanks for the idea Karen! Hubby found em online for like $30 a pop and they're called Collar Slip Covers. personally sounds like i'm putting a couch cover on a dog lol. I like the collar cozy's idea! thats cool! i think i'll use that!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MOOHAHAHAHA!!!!! I made it in blue too!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

What about a matching leash cover? You could call it a leash cozy. I see a lot of collars and matching leash's online, it should be the same principle as the collar cozy only longer. Your creations could be limitless, favorite teams, holidays, it could go on and on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> What about a matching leash cover? You could call it a leash cozy. I see a lot of collars and matching leash's online, it should be the same principle as the collar cozy only longer. Your creations could be limitless, favorite teams, holidays, it could go on and on.


 
the problem with the matching leash covers is getting them to stay in place and finding material long enough for a 6ft leash. otherwise a patchwork bit would be in order. i could probably figure it out but i'm starting small. well small ish. i have so many idea floating around in my head its just a matter of getting them out in the world.


right now i've got to make sure i have people interested and buying what i have and what i can handle so far and so far i've sold one bandana through my facebook.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

here is the blue and the pink together!




















i'm not sure which color i like better.....


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I love them. Love the fuschia one the most. Good job!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Leslie, how big is jamie's collar? width and length?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Leslie, how big is jamie's collar? width and length?


Jamie's collar is 1' wide and its one of those adjustables between "15-24" I think. I measured her today and her collar was 18", but I am gonna have to let it out soon I think-(it's getting a little tighter). When we first put it on her it was real loose. It is the one of those collars from Petsmart.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok I just looked it up on Petsmart since it is 1" thick then according to the chart it is the large: 1" x 18-26"L. Right now she is at 18".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

gotcha.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> here is the blue and the pink together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hope they take off for you. If not, I've seen girls at the beach wearing less material......maybe you could set up next year at spring break on a beach somewhere.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> I hope they take off for you. If not, I've seen girls at the beach wearing less material......maybe you could set up next year at spring break on a beach somewhere.


 
LOL! maybe i'll put them on the market for dogs and then do something similar for sping break wear.... call the line Too drunk To Dress or something like that.


----------



## soccermom470 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are great looking! You did a wonderful job! I agree you should make some and sell them!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

soccermom470 said:


> They are great looking! You did a wonderful job! I agree you should make some and sell them!


 
thats the plan! i've got a couple people who contacted me about buying some already. just waiting for payment before sending them out. I needed something i could do from home and i got tired of not being able to find collars i wanted to switch around on the dogs so i started making stuff i could just slide over their collars instead of buying a new collar. pretty nifty!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's the latest. Its not all bright and fun like the others so far but everyone has different tastes. This one i think would be cool for those who go hunting or camping or just generally want something different for a little while. Whatcha think?


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Here's the latest. Its not all bright and fun like the others so far but everyone has different tastes. This one i think would be cool for those who go hunting or camping or just generally want something different for a little while. Whatcha think?


Looks great! I already put "measure dog's collars" on my to do list for this evening...LOL

Oooweee....I'm excited for you. I have all sorts of ideas floating around in my head Love the Easter one too by the way


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KendraLovey said:


> Looks great! I already put "measure dog's collars" on my to do list for this evening...LOL
> 
> Oooweee....I'm excited for you. I have all sorts of ideas floating around in my head Love the Easter one too by the way


 
lol just let me know!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so this is the one i JUST finished and it was a PITA to get a picture of but here it is!!! Whatcha think?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

hey Krystal I just got an idea. I could do neat backgrounds to make your collar cover and bandannas pop off the page. if you ever did a website you could put them up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> hey Krystal I just got an idea. I could do neat backgrounds to make your collar cover and bandannas pop off the page. if you ever did a website you could put them up.


 
that would actually probably be really cool! my husband is trying to make a website on freewebs but i'm apparently not giving him the information he needs or wants so he's getting frustrated with me on it lol. that could be interesting for sure though!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I love the pink daisy! Very springtime like! That one is probably going to be next on my list to get. I just love the girly ones.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> that would actually probably be really cool! my husband is trying to make a website on freewebs but i'm apparently not giving him the information he needs or wants so he's getting frustrated with me on it lol. that could be interesting for sure though!


well if you want me to do it for you I'd be happy too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I love the pink daisy! Very springtime like! That one is probably going to be next on my list to get. I just love the girly ones.


 
Well you know where to find me!




DCluver33 said:


> well if you want me to do it for you I'd be happy too.


 
will do! thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

alright! while my internet is still my friend, here is the picture of the easter bandana i have. this pattern i'm ONLY making the bandana's because i dont think it would work very well for a cozie. Either way here it is. I like it! 




















i have a couple of 4th of july collar cozies also but havent gotten pictures yet. So far, i think holiday wise, the easter bandana is my favorite!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

alright. i'm going to try and get the pics up of the cozie i have done for 4th of july but my internet is grumpy ( i blame my husband because it works fine when he's at work but the minute he gets home.....) so as soon as he leaves the house again. (lol) i should be able to post them and it work!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the Easter one!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Love the Easter one!


 
thanks!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so i'm considering attempting (yes because it would be an experiment for me lol) on making a jester collar for the dogs for halloween. . . whatcha think? should i try it?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, give it a try. It never hurts to try.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

You got more talent at a sewing machine than I do. I can't sew to save my life. I barely passed the sewing project that we had in Home Ec. in high school. No sewing for me thank you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Yes, give it a try. It never hurts to try.





JustMeLeslie said:


> You got more talent at a sewing machine than I do. I can't sew to save my life. I barely passed the sewing project that we had in Home Ec. in high school. No sewing for me thank you.


 

lol thank you. my husband was saying i'm one of the few people he knows who once i learn something i tend to master it. Guess i should start believing him huh? I guess i'm making a trip to walmart! i have halloween themed material but i think i'd rather get the cheapo stuff and try it that way first.... and figured out how to make it so it slides on the collar..... this could get interesting....


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> lol thank you. my husband was saying i'm one of the few people he knows who once i learn something i tend to master it. Guess i should start believing him huh? I guess i'm making a trip to walmart! i have halloween themed material but i think i'd rather get the cheapo stuff and try it that way first.... and figured out how to make it so it slides on the collar..... this could get interesting....


Yes, you should start believing him. You do a very good job with the cozies and bandanas. 

Yes, I would think to use the cheap material since this is your first attempt at them. No point on using the more expensive stuff until you get the design mastered.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Yes, you should start believing him. You do a very good job with the cozies and bandanas.
> 
> Yes, I would think to use the cheap material since this is your first attempt at them. No point on using the more expensive stuff until you get the design mastered.


 
wonder if there is anyone smart enough to cut fabric who works overnights at wally world..... so much easier to go and not have to drag the kids along.... they appreciate it when they dont get dragged all over the place because all they want to see if the fish.... lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so i've been working on making a website the last couple days. Its a free site with lots of handy stuff. I'm having fun. We'll see how this goes!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the last bandana or cozy i made was for a special order. beyond that i've been slacking lol. i think i'll start a couple patterns this weekend from some material i havent worked with yet. Which reminds me, i still need to figure out how to make jester collars for the dogs! i think that will definitely be my project this summer!


----------

